# Too much pigeon pox on baby pigeons



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Recently some of my pigeon babies got pigeon pox. Some of them recovered with some pox dots. But there was one pair of baby pigeons that it just not going down. 

The pox dots size is increasing day by day and new dots are appearing. 

At the moment condition is that one baby bird eyes are almost covered and he probably can't see anymore. This can happen to second one as well if i don't do anything. 

I took some of their photos but unfortunately photos are not great but enough to give you idea. 




















I know this is because of a virus and there is also a vaccine. But what to do with infected ones? How to quickly get rid of these pigeon pox dots please?

I searched the forum already but couldn't find anything satisfactory. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope you're keeping the infected birds seperate from the others, this is highly contagious. I see a lot of youngsters around here with pox, by the time I am able to catch them they are usually so far gone that whatever I do does not seem to help. So I have done a lot of reading and searching on the internet and will give you a few tips. At least then you will know you've done you're best to help them.

Some people apply Potassium permanganate to help dry up the lesions. There's a youtube video of a guy applying the stuff. I was told recently by 2 people to put on black shoe polish, have never tried this but will in future. The pox enters the mouth thru the nostrils, so you can apply fairly thick to help contain the pox. If there's lesions inside the mouth, you can apply diluted iodine to help with the drying up. 

Don't give any antibiotics. This will just bring the immunity down and the bird will take longer to recover. You can give probiotics, vitamins and apple cider vinegar in the drinking water to boost the immunity.

I hope this bit of info will help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The iodine you can dilute 2 drops to 10 ml water. If you can get hold of Thuja occidentalis in tablet form, apparently this clear pox in 2 weeks. Try your local pharmacy, I've ordered some for myself. The first 2 days: 2 tablets twice daily. Thereafter for another 10 days: 1 tablet twice daily. This dose for an adult pigeon, a young one will probably need half the dose.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The virus is going to have to run its course. Some things may help to dry up the lesions, but you have to be careful around the eyes. I would not apply anything near the eyes. Yes, very contagious, so if they are kept together, the chances of it spreading are very likely. You need to hand feed the ones that can't see, as they can't eat, and any that are not eating enough or you will lose them. Very good hand washing is needed when you handle one of them before you touch anyone else.
Can you not use screening or netting to keep the mosquitoes out? It is mostly mosquitoes that carry it.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

I have applied the black shoe polish today. Let's see how it goes.

and yes I am going to do something about mosquito.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think black shoe polish could be good for birds skin.
Things like that can be toxic even to people, and birds are so much more sensitive to things. Why not just let them dry up on their own and they will come off. Why is everyone always trying to hurry things along at any expense?

This is just one article. There are many more if you google it.
Is Shoe Polish Safe?
http://drchemical.com.au/is-shoe-polish-safe


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have never used shoe polish for pox but if they are picking on one bird I've put it on them and they stop, must not like the taste I've done this since the 60's.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I have never used shoe polish for pox but if they are picking on one bird I've put it on them and they stop, must not like the taste I've done this since the 60's.
> Dave


Thanks Crazy Pete. No bad effects?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I was in a pet shop the other day and spoke to the owner about pigeon pox. She phoned 2 people that owns pigeons and both recommended the use of black shoe polish. Now that's a product that's easily available and if it can help a bird with pox, why not at least try it. I will definitely use it when I find another bird with pox.

Keep us updated on how you're pigeons are doing.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

I am fine with letting pigeon pox get fixed on its own, but only this time, one pair of baby pigeon, it is too much. 

I kept noticing the pigeon pox dots getting larger day by day and they were expanding. Even just today I noticed that not only it has filled up their face, but also their head is filled with pox. What's worst is that there is pox all around their ass also (probably blocking their asshole, not sure). I have truly never seen so much pox in my life.

Both baby pigeons have one eye totally closed with pox. 

I will keep you guys updated about shoe polish effects.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Crazy Pete said:


> I have never used shoe polish for pox but if they are picking on one bird I've put it on them and they stop, must not like the taste I've done this since the 60's.
> Dave


I didn't understand what you just said. Can you explain please.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I took it to mean if other birds were pecking at a bird, let's say it's head, then you'd smear a little shoe polish on its head and the other birds will leave it alone. No idea if I got that right but that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

I have applied mosquito net to all opening of my cage. So, I think mosquitoes can't enter. For extra care, I am getting an insect killer bulb. 

http://www.kaymu.pk/pack-of-3-insect-killer-bulb-2019368.html

that I will put inside top of cage.

I hope this is a good precaution from mosquitoes?


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

That's so helpful. I actually lost some baby pigeons because some other pigeons used to beat them on head and sometimes causing too much damage to baby pigeon resulting in death. 



FredaH said:


> I took it to mean if other birds were pecking at a bird, let's say it's head, then you'd smear a little shoe polish on its head and the other birds will leave it alone. No idea if I got that right but that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

eres said:


> That's so helpful. I actually lost some baby pigeons because some other pigeons used to beat them on head and sometimes causing too much damage to baby pigeon resulting in death.


Don't think that is going to stop older birds from scalping babies, and once scalped, you can't apply shoe polish to the open wounds without harming the babies.

If that happens a lot, then there is something wrong with your loft or practices.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The lady from the petshop told me her dad used to hang bunches of garlic to keep mosquito's away from his birds. They don't like lemon either, so maybe you can spray some lemon juice especially where the pigeons sleep at night. Hope all this natural stuff will help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to put up mosquito netting or screen to cover any openings. Mosquitoes are out during the day too, especially on a dark or rainy day. And while pox is spread mostly by mosquitoes, it is also spread by other biting insects.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

There were two male in my loft which used to do this. I have already got rid of them. 

Yes, you are right. We can't apply shoe polish to wound. 



Jay3 said:


> Don't think that is going to stop older birds from scalping babies, and once scalped, you can't apply shoe polish to the open wounds without harming the babies.
> 
> If that happens a lot, then there is something wrong with your loft or practices.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Marina B said:


> The lady from the petshop told me her dad used to hang bunches of garlic to keep mosquito's away from his birds. They don't like lemon either, so maybe you can spray some lemon juice especially where the pigeons sleep at night. Hope all this natural stuff will help.


I have a huge lemon geranium bush in my garden and taking cuttings is easy because they readily root in water. I think I'll start taking some cuttings now and pot them up indoors for when I have my aviary next spring - they smell lovely particularly at night. I like natural ways of controlling pesky bugs, although I will google it's safety with the pigeons. Otherwise I'll plant them outside the aviary in big tubs.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

There was a company that was making a pox solution. The people that I know that ordered it said it was the same thing as the black shoe polish. In fact it was probably the black shoe polish rebottled and sold for more than it cost.

The best deterrent to pox that I have found is to put a sheet of Downy fabric softener in the area of the nest. I use nest boxes so I just staple a sheet to the nest box entrance when squabs are hatched. It will last long enough for them to mature past the pin feather stage. If I think it is getting to old, and want to extend the protection I will staple up a new one or occasionally I will soak the old one with Malathion.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok, Here I have my update on the situation. 

What I found about shoe polish is that it stops the pox dots from getting bigger. But it doesn't stop new pox dots. Overall, it is not great. It is just kind of a better than nothing. 

Situation of both baby birds was that there was pox all over beak close to nose, their ass, their head, even a little bit on wings. Their eyes were closed. Even I noticed that it started to affect their throat because they were unable to eat large grains. They were in need of hand feeding and I tried it a few times but it was time consuming task and I couldn't do it regularly and one of them died. 

When this happened, I gave other baby bird to another friend who has pigeons to hand feed him. But at the end, the other baby bird also died. (I think he also stopped hand feeding him at some point).

Other than this sad part, I have done a good job in keeping mosquitoes away from my birds for future. I have closed all bigger holes and applied mosquito net. To make it further secure from mosquitoes, I have added an electric insect killer lamp in their cage, so that if by any chance some mosquito get in there, he must die 
What I noticed with this setup is that a lot of things improved. I don't know if it is the weather, but after applying all this, not a single pigeon of mine got sick from any disease. If i go back to time without this level of protection, canker was very common in pigeons. After every few days at-least one of my pigeon were showing symptoms of canker. Now it is not there anymore. I don't know if it is mosquitoes protection or weather here, but my pigeons are doing very well now.

Thank you everyone for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Sad about the babies, I know how frustrating it is with the growths just getting larger all the time. Glad to hear your other birds are doing well, I hope there will be no more pox babies in the future.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's sad about the babies but it sounded so severe that it would have been a miracle if they could survive it. It must be very disheartening after all you did for them but at least you have learned how to best protect your other birds and they will benefit from your experience now. Glad you've found a remedy to keep those awful mosquitoes out and I believe you can vaccinate against pox also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mosquitoes have nothing to do with canker. Stress causes canker.
Did you mean pox?


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes you are right. I just thought may be  canker is spread by mosquitoes as well because haven't seen it any of my pigeons since the protection.



Jay3 said:


> Mosquitoes have nothing to do with canker. Stress causes canker.
> Did you mean pox?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you keep birds, you really need to learn about the common illnesses and what causes them. They are easy enough to google. That way you can better protect them from these things. But first you need to learn the causes. Then you can learn how to protect them. I think when we keep any animal, that it is our responsibility to take the best care of them that we can. We can only do that if we learn about how to do that. And to have some supplies on hand in case we need to treat a common illness.

And bug lamps are usually better placed outside the enclosure to kill mosquitoes. By placing them inside, they are actually attracting the insects to come in.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

This is a great thought. They actually attract mosquitoes. 

Since the cage is covered with mosquito net to not let them enter, there is also a logic in putting it inside. If I see a mosquito killed in the tray insect killer, then it means there is an opening from where mosquitoes can enter. I find it and close it. 

I will probably try to put one inside and one outside. That will give me the best results because they don't consume too much electricity either. 



Jay3 said:


> And bug lamps are usually better placed outside the enclosure to kill mosquitoes. By placing them inside, they are actually attracting the insects to come in.


----------

